
Bitcoin Miners Can Now Be Charged Extra for Electricity: NY Power Authorities - lnguyen
http://fortune.com/2018/03/17/bitcoin-miners-can-now-be-charged-extra-for-electricity-new-york-power-authorities-say/
======
coolspot
Now we can uderstand why alien civilization might need to build a dyson
sphere.

